

Why the tech-savvy Obama administration launched a busted healthcare website - aelaguiz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/8/4814098/why-did-the-tech-savvy-obama-administration-launch-a-busted-healthcare-website

======
mkr-hn
This is why "throw technology at the problem" isn't always the solution.
Poorly-implemented technology was at the core, but it happened because of a
flawed and entirely political process. It's a problem as old as civilization,
and no one seems too eager to look for a solution.

Free ideas:

A system to crunch laws, rulings, and policies and put them into an easily-
searched public database, with some sort of paid option for lawyers,
politicians, and other professionals who need more funcionality.

A github for laws (The bulk of laws are the different versions bundled into
one -- the "3000 page bill" that is the ACA is really only a couple inches of
paper once you pare it down to the final release)

Nail those two and you enable solutions for just about everything else. It
won't initially be much help to politicians who are stuck with garbage
software that came from a goofball bidding process, but it makes it possible
for the people they represent to really understand what's going on, so they
have the tools to make change happen.

